# How to best seal leaky GoldenRod oilers



## Littlebriar (May 4, 2019)

I recently bought 2 GoldenRod oilers. I noticed in the Amazon reviews that many complained they leak as received. I bought them anyway and of course, they leak. They apparently leak down at the bottom seam. What's the best way to seal them? Silicone, JB Weld, brazing...?


----------



## Bob Korves (May 4, 2019)

After you put oil in them, most of the possibilities for repair will no longer fix the leaks.  It would be quite difficult and time consuming to try to get all the oil out of the crimped joints for certain so an attempted repair might be successful.  If it was new, and clean and dry throughout, a low viscosity, slow curing two part resin might cure in the crimped seams as it leaked, fixing the problem.  Sometimes it is smart to pay attention to product reviews.  I do not know where you can go from here that makes more sense than throwing them away and starting over with a different product, perhaps one with good reviews...


----------



## Choiliefan (May 4, 2019)

Why do they leak so?
I have several and they all eventually rot at the bottom and leak like heck.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (May 4, 2019)

I've had pretty good luck with goldenrods. I have about 4 now and none of them leak (yet?). I saw the same reviews online. Try looking at oilers from other manufacturers - for those, 100% of the reviews complain about leaking, rather than 25%. Buying a no-name oiler at the local hardware store bears this out, I got a black metal one and a red plastic one and they both leaked from the get-go.

How to fix ... maybe fill with solvent like kerosene, allow that to leak out, then attempt JB Weld or something?


----------



## darkzero (May 4, 2019)

I've heard this also but the 2 Goldenrods I have don't leak at the seam on the bottom of the can. One of mine leaked at the base of flexible spout. I put a thin coat of silicone on it & it fixed it but I eventually replaced the flexible spout for a rigid spout. I don't recommend silicone for sealing the seam on the can, just mentioning what I experienced.

I've heard of some people sealing them with Loctite. Loctite does make anerobic adhesives that still work when some oily residue is left over & can't be fully cleaned off, well to seome extent.


----------



## benmychree (May 4, 2019)

I would partially fill it with lacquer thinner or acetone, let it leak a while, then let dry out and give it the Loctite treatment.  I have a bunch of the large Goldenrod oilers, and none of them leak at the bottom.


----------



## mikey (May 4, 2019)

ThinWoodsman said:


> Try looking at oilers from other manufacturers - for those, 100% of the reviews complain about leaking, rather than 25%.



Ever hear of Reilang oilers?  I threw my Goldenrod oilers away.


----------



## benmychree (May 4, 2019)

Why worry about a little leak? Set the oilcan on a rag to absorb the leak, use the rag to wipe down bare iron & prevent rust!


----------



## Littlebriar (May 5, 2019)

mikey said:


> Ever hear of Reilang oilers?  I threw my Goldenrod oilers away.


I was looking for them just yesterday. Haven't been able to find a US based supplier. On eBay, 2 will cost me $99 including shipping from England. Ouch!


benmychree said:


> Why worry about a little leak? Set the oilcan on a rag to absorb the leak, use the rag to wipe down bare iron & prevent rust!


That's actually not a bad idea. It's not a big leak and it's on a rag right now.


----------



## mikey (May 5, 2019)

Littlebriar said:


> I was looking for them just yesterday. Haven't been able to find a US based supplier. On eBay, 2 will cost me $99 including shipping from England. Ouch!
> 
> That's actually not a bad idea. It's not a big leak and it's on a rag right now.



Buy once, cry once. They are worth it.


----------



## Utah Smitty (May 5, 2019)

I found some cheap oilers on Amazon that don't appear to have bottom seams. At any rate they don't leak. 

Smitty


----------



## Iron-Iceberg (May 5, 2019)

Mikey, is right.
Got mine here. Not cheep but they do not leak anywhere. 








						Reilang R003-252 MERKUR precision oiler with double pump
					

The Merkur oiler from Reilang is manufactured to the highest standards in Switzerland. No compromises were made in the design and material selection. EAN 7640144520229




					www.jensputzier.com


----------



## Mitch Alsup (May 5, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> After you put oil in them, most of the possibilities for repair will no longer fix the leaks.  It would be quite difficult and time consuming to try to get all the oil out of the crimped joints for certain so an attempted repair might be successful.



Err, no.

Put the oiler in a vat of acetone overnight.
Empty of acetone and let air out the rest of the day.
Then use silver solder using zinc-chloride as flux around the rim.

{silver solder 900ºF not silver brazing wire 1300ºF}


----------



## CluelessNewB (May 5, 2019)

Oddly I haven't had leak problems with Goldenrod oilers, I have 4 now.  All were purchased direct from Dutton-Lainson.   I wonder if maybe some of the Goldenrods are counterfeit.


----------



## Littlebriar (May 5, 2019)

Thanks for all the great suggestions. I just bit the bullet and bought 2 Reilangs from eBay. I'm going to try the silver solder on the Goldenrods to see if I can fix them too.


----------



## mikey (May 5, 2019)

You won't regret it. Reilangs will dispense oil right side up, upside down or sideways and they do not leak. And they are rebuildable. The bottle is formed from a solid piece of aluminum billet  or is a casting on other models so it cannot leak. I find them to have much finer control of the amount dispensed - squeeze a little, get a little; squeeze a lot, get a lot. Best oilers I've ever used, bar none.


----------



## Aukai (May 6, 2019)

Hydro formed from what I found out. I have 2....


----------



## Firstgear (May 6, 2019)

If I had the problem, I would find a way to be able to put about 2-4 psi on it by replacing the cap with something I could pressurize the body with.  Put some acetone in it, swirl it around and then let it sit with the light pressure.  The next day I would take some of my West Marine two part epoxy with some thickening agent in it and put some in the bottom and roll the can at a 20 degree angle or so from vertical and let the epoxy get in it.  Might even put 1-2 psi on it to force it into the cracks and you will be good to go!


----------



## whitmore (May 6, 2019)

Littlebriar said:


> I recently bought 2 GoldenRod oilers. I noticed in the Amazon reviews that many complained they leak as received. I bought them anyway and of course, they leak. They apparently leak down at the bottom seam. What's the best way to seal them? Silicone, JB Weld, brazing...?



Consider oil that gums up.   Drain, put a spoonful of boiled linseed oil in, and set aside for a while (should
cure in a week).   If you're in a hurry, add some Japan drier.    Nothing sticks to oiled surfaces better than a sticky oil.
I think it needs to oxidize, so circulating fresh air into the can will help.


----------



## matthewsx (May 6, 2019)

Iron-Iceberg said:


> Mikey, is right.
> Got mine here. Not cheep but they do not leak anywhere.
> 
> 
> ...



"It is as precious as a swiss watch and is inherited from generation to generation." 

I have no complaints about my Goldenrod oiler I bought at the local hardware store. I put oil in and it squirts out when I pump the lever. It lives on the catch pan under my lathe so I've never even noticed if it leaks.


Cheers,

John


----------



## Buffalo21 (May 6, 2019)

The three I had leaked, threw them away, about three years ago, I bought 2 super cheap plastic ones from Harbor Freight, as a temporary stop gap until, I found something better. This thread reminded me, I haven’t done anything yet, as they continue to work.


----------



## Littlebriar (May 6, 2019)

whitmore said:


> Consider oil that gums up.   Drain, put a spoonful of boiled linseed oil in, and set aside for a while (should
> cure in a week).   If you're in a hurry, add some Japan drier.    Nothing sticks to oiled surfaces better than a sticky oil.
> I think it needs to oxidize, so circulating fresh air into the can will help.


Being a woodworker, I've got plenty of linseed oil. Worth a try.


----------

